# Another tree ID please



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

When I first seen this tree a few years ago I thought it was
a type of Mulberry since the seed pods looked just like
them and were the same size.

Not a big tree and the seed pods start off green but then
open and turn brown like a little pinecones.
Always near water and the leaves are about 2 inches and 
somewhat heart shaped.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

MAttt said:


> When I first seen this tree a few years ago I thought it was
> a type of Mulberry since the seed pods looked just like
> them and were the same size.
> 
> ...


tag alder?

















-na


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Nick Adams said:


> tag alder?


That was my thought... kind of a thick veiny leaf?

KW


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

That's it for sure. Thank you!

This shows a good pic of the leaves and fruit seed pods
when they are green.

http://witchofforestgrove.com/tag/black-cottonwood/


----------

